# The Ram Effect :  any experiences?



## boykin2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am planning on trying this method this breeding season. It's where you keep ewes totally separated from rams by a certain distance for a whilte and then when you introduce the ram it stimulates the ewes to release eggs. This website kind of explains it better.  http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/sheep/8527.html

I have been told by several breeders that this was true and they use it themselves. It basically increases lamb yields. It makes sense to me so I am willing to try it. 

I was wondering if anyone else has tried this and what the outcome was like??? I am excited to try something new


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2012)

We did that on a farm where I used to work.  Worked great, and we were usually able to get lambing times pretty close.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmmm....  Good to know. The breeders I have talked to swore by it so I am willing to try it.  I am getting rid of my ram lambs tomorrow so it says 6 weeks then re-introduce a ram. Which would be August 18th. That means lambs mid-January...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm going to try to shoot for lambs in January as well.  I'd rather get it over with early! Plus, our fairs are in August, so if I want to sell market lambs they have to be born early!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree! This year I was still lambing into March. Then those ram lambs that were born are too small right now to be good meat sheep and the ewe lambs are a little small to breed in August. Was not very happy with that. Hopefully I will have lots of lambs this year when I try this method. I bought some really good registered RR Katahdin ewes from a breeder and they are older 6+ years so I am hoping for triplet ewe lambs out of all of them...


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 6, 2012)

certain sheep- will not respond to anything-- not even hormones.

a good old fashioned deworming, coupled with flushing-- works the best.

The ram effect works good, but you're going to need serious distance, like 1/4 mile to actually do any good, and you'll need the weather to cooperate.

i leave my rams in year round, and my ewes lamb year round... in a breed not known for out of season breeding.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I don't have any male sheep on my property starting tomorrow.  I am planning on flushing the ewes also. I tried it last year but didn't see the results I was expecting. 

How long do all of you suggest you should flush the ewes? I think last year I did it for 3 weeks before adding the ram. Should it have been longer? Should I keep doing it after I put the ram in for a while?


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

today while working ewes and goats-- give vac and deworming--- I had a thought that inspired me to come back to here to share thoughts.  

I know of many operations which use a billy goat as the teaser rame on the ram effect deal.  They claim they can even get non-responding, out of season ewes to lamb in the fall with a good aggressive smelly billy... 

worth a try I guess..


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

How far apart do the rames and ewes need to be? Our are probably 1/2 mle apart


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a question as I was thinking today.  Internet says keep rams away from ewes for 6 weeks.  Does that mean once the six weeks are up you automatically put the ram in with the ewes?  Or, do you put the ram beside the ewes after the 6 weeks and wait 14 days for the ewes to cycle then put the ram in with them.


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> I had a question as I was thinking today.  Internet says keep rams away from ewes for 6 weeks.  Does that mean once the six weeks are up you automatically put the ram in with the ewes?  Or, do you put the ram beside the ewes after the 6 weeks and wait 14 days for the ewes to cycle then put the ram in with them.


depends on what your goal is-  if you're after using the ram effect as a teaser- then you'll want them to cycle once before you turn them in... but if you're using the ram effect as a synch tool-- then you'll want to turn him in right away to work them all over good.

caution- turning bucks in this crazy heat-- might overwork them too much- and will result in later lambs than even doing it the old way.


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> How far apart do the rames and ewes need to be? Our are probably 1/2 mle apart


far enough they can't smell each other...  don't know there is a specific distance required.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 9, 2012)

We always flush 2 weeks prior to breeding.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure what kind of temperatures you have, but it gets pretty darn hot here in summer and it isn't until it cools down a bit in fall that our ewes are bred...ram is with them during the summer and each year lambs arrive in January.  Lots of advice on the internet about this, but doesn't apply here with the heat.  We have hair sheep, so they are not seasonal breeders, but the hot summers affect fertility in the ram and maybe also the ewes?  

Always interested in how other sheep people do things, so keep us updated and hope it all works out well for you!


----------



## Southdown (Jul 31, 2012)

We keep the ram away all Summer and put the ewes with him based on when we want the lambs to arrive.  So far, it works right on the money.  The ewes have the lambs very close to the anticipated due date.  So the pregnancies resulted within a day or two of the introduction to the ram.  It's also quite cold during this time and we can even have snow, so I believe the shorter daylight helps.  Those randy rams get the job done just fine!


----------

